# Sosuke Aizen vs. Princess Celestia



## Palpatine (Jun 30, 2011)

vs.



Part 1: Who's a bigger troll?
Part 2: Who wins in a fight to the death?


----------



## Glued (Jun 30, 2011)

Aizen invented trolling.
Celestia would win in a fight.


----------



## Bleached Strawberry (Jun 30, 2011)

1. Aizen. It's not even comparable.
2. I don't watch shows for little girls, but Aizen is immortal.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jun 30, 2011)

sosuke aizen rape because he a man


----------



## Solrac (Jun 30, 2011)

Bleached Strawberry said:


> 1. Aizen. It's not even comparable.
> *2. I don't watch shows for little girls, but Aizen is immortal.*



Looks like someone here is unaware (i was nice enough not to say "ignorant") of the actual majority of gender and age groups that this show ironically appealed to.

anyways, Princess Celestia stomps Aizen into the ground. The End.


----------



## Bleached Strawberry (Jun 30, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Looks like someone here is unaware (i was nice enough not to say "ignorant") of the actual majority of gender and age groups that this show ironically appealed to.


I could care less for the fact that a shocking amount of basement dwellers were drawn to a show for little girls. If you enjoy the show you're either a closet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or a retard clapping your hands to the bright colors on the screen, possibly both.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 30, 2011)

Bleached Strawberry said:


> I could care less for the fact that a shocking amount of basement dwellers were drawn to a show for little girls. If you enjoy the show you're either a closet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or a retard clapping your hands to the bright colors on the screen, possibly both.



Actually it's more like it supposedly has really good writing behind it and it's supposedly a pretty damn good show...just because it's cutsey doesn't mean it's bad.

Haven't watched it myself (and have no real plans to, as it's something I don't care about) just going off everything i've heard about it.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 30, 2011)

Bleached Strawberry said:


> I could care less for the fact that a shocking amount of basement dwellers were drawn to a show for little girls. If you enjoy the show you're either a closet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or a retard clapping your hands to the bright colors on the screen, possibly both.



I am not personally a big fan of the show myself, but excuse moi', lad, we don't go around attacking other posters here, ad hominem, for their tastes/aesthetics/preferences in a debate (except maybe in twilight threads). 

Since that's a big no-no here and I politely suggest you to knock it off, or else you're probably asking for a neg here and I don't want to neg anyone unless i'm forced to.   

We argue the character's feats and abilities/powers in a more objective and intellectual level of discussion, though sometimes more often than not, we do enjoy making fun, silly, or entertaining posts about how the character would win. 

@Emperor Joker: Thank you. Being cutesy =/= bad, in fact, at least a lot of the times it can actually be the other way around. But anything can be good or bad regardless of art/premise/story, it all depends on varying levels of personal taste and preference.


----------



## Bleached Strawberry (Jun 30, 2011)

Asassin said:


> I am not personally a big fan of the show myself, but excuse moi', lad, we don't go around attacking other posters here, ad hominem, for their tastes/aesthetics/preferences in a debate (except maybe in twilight threads).


It wasn't an ad hominem it was simply and insult to the people watching the show.



Asassin said:


> Since that's a big no-no here and I politely suggest you to knock it off, or else you're probably asking for a neg here and I don't want to neg anyone unless i'm forced to.


Why would I care for e-rep? I don't even care for e-rep on the main forum I'm posting on. Go on I won't even bother negging you back.



Asassin said:


> We argue the character's feats and abilities/powers in a more objective and intellectual level of discussion


Right. Now what convoluting feat or ability covers the basis for your argument then my good sir?


----------



## Glued (Jun 30, 2011)

Celestia can control the sun.




We watch it cause its funny. The first two episodes weren't great.

Everything else, unbelievably funny.

Shit, stuff like fluttershy singing with the voice of Blu Mankuma or Spike wearing a villainous mustache with a stove pipe hat, had me laughing hard.

They even had Rainbow Dash running away from Pinkie Pie. Pinkie was bouncing after her like Pepe Lepew from Looney Tunes.

Sometimes I laugh to the point that I'm literally slapping my knee out of hilarity.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 30, 2011)

Well glad that Bleached Strawberry got his bum banned. I didn't neg him, but he got banned already. He was harly/genius. xD xD xD 



Ben Grimm said:


> Celestia can control the sun.
> 
> We watch it cause its funny. The first two episodes weren't great.
> 
> ...



Anything cutesy can be awesome, cool, and fun cause they fucking can! Especially if you put loads of universally appealing quality humor in it or at least humor for our age. The latter is just a bonus.

And yeah Ben Grimm, excellent job defending the queen pony here! Looks like Aizen has fallen once again, for the umpteenth time in the OBD! And I couldn't feel any happier than this.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 30, 2011)

What show is this from, looks like I might want to check it out


----------



## Solrac (Jun 30, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> What show is this from, looks like I might want to check it out



yes i think you should.

but I still love the best of what disney, warner bros, fleischer, mgm, cartoon network, and nicktoon has to offer more than those! 

also Woody Woodpecker comes in and soloes both combatants in this thread with a blink!


----------



## Glued (Jun 30, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> What show is this from, looks like I might want to check it out



My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. Remember its the "Friendship is Magic," series. All other My Little Pony Series were boring compared to this.

Second warning, it only starts getting funny at the 3rd episode. Once you watch the third everything afterwards is hilarity. Episode 1 and 2 are not very funny.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 30, 2011)

Celestia just just out of infinite hilarity and irony of Aizen getting his ass handed to himself by a pony.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 30, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Celestia just just out of infinite hilarity and irony of Aizen getting his ass handed to himself by a pony.



I know, it's one of the greatest and most epic pwnages in history and one of the most embarrasing ones for a manga badass-wannabe.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 30, 2011)

Celestia has some pretty decent troll feats herself.

She sent only enough tickets for Twilight and one friend, despite the fact that she was completely aware that Twilight had more than just one friend.

She invited Twilight and her friends to a boring gala, hoping they'd fuck shit up. She also showed up naked, while everyone else was wearing fancy clothes.

She banished her sister to the moon for hundreds of years because she wanted more attention.

She sent her young apprentice to fight a fucking dragon.

Introduced her seemingly neglected dying pet bird to an obsessive animal lover, and didn't explain it was a phoenix.

Has larger, more powerful looking wings than anyone else, but still has others fly her around.

Although she may not stack up to Aizen's level of trolling, she's a pretty huge troll in her own right.


----------



## Xaosin (Jun 30, 2011)

"When were you ever under the impression you were the divine god-empress of Equestria bluh bluh"

_*Get's banished to the moon*_

Princess Celestia wins. For being more powerful and a character from a better written show than Bleach will ever hope to be.



Bleached Strawberry said:


> It wasn't an ad hominem it was simply and insult to the people watching the show.



So you have nothing to contribute but trolling. Good to know.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 30, 2011)

Aizen trolls. The end.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 30, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Aizen gets trolled. The end.



Fix'd for greater justice.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 30, 2011)

Aizen? Losing to a pony?

That's just embarrassing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Fix'd for greater justice.



Aizen is a villain he loses simply because of this.
Justice is on Celestia's side!


----------



## Light (Jul 1, 2011)

Link removed

Based of this Celestia wins


----------



## PinkiePool (Jul 1, 2011)

Aizen solos just because


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 1, 2011)

1) She's big troll alright, but not Aizen level just yet, IMO.

2) If she get element of harmony I could see her winning, otherwise I'm not sure. Speak of which whatever happened to those thing anyway?


----------



## Light (Jul 1, 2011)

In a fight, she'll just throw the sun on Aizen, in a trolling contest she'll just give him tickets for him and his best frie- oh wait Aizen has no friends.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 1, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Aizen? Losing to a pony?
> 
> That's just embarrassing.



you mean a cool and pretty pony? 

that's just awesome for the fans of the FiM show AND embarrasing for all bleach fans out there.


----------



## Goshinki (Jul 1, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Aizen? Losing to a pony?
> 
> That's just embarrassing.



No. This cant be happening! EVERYTHING I KNOW IS A LIE!


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 1, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Celestia can control the sun.



Celestia is powerful enough to control the Moon too. She was in charge of both of them for the thousand years Luna was banished.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 1, 2011)

Goshinki said:


> No. This cant be happening! EVERYTHING I KNOW IS A LIE!



Including...


----------



## Goshinki (Jul 1, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Including...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abarekiller (Jul 1, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Aizen? Losing to a pony?
> 
> That's just embarrassing.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0j0lO7uQBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solrac (Jul 1, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Celestia is powerful enough to control the Moon too. She was in charge of both of them for the thousand years Luna was banished.



Control over the sun and the moon? that's just not only mighty impressive, but quite amazing if you say so.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 1, 2011)

Asassin said:


> I am not personally a big fan of the show myself, but excuse moi', lad, we don't go around attacking other posters here, ad hominem, for their tastes/aesthetics/preferences in a debate



What OBD have you been posting in?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 1, 2011)

This video should decribe this thread



Colonel Awesome said:


> Aizen? Losing to a pony?
> 
> That's just embarrassing.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solrac (Jul 2, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> What OBD have you been posting in?



Pardon me french, but what are you talking about? I just thought people here calmly acknowledged the power of any series (that isn't twilight or naruto) regardless of what premise or target audience they're supposedly aimed at.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

They still bash people for liking stuff though


----------



## Solrac (Jul 2, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> They still bash people for liking stuff though



Why? Unless the stuff they're bashing is really really shitty, not so high-quality, and/or overrated like twilight or naruto, i think it's kinda bordering on ad hominem and low-brow to bash people for their taste instead of just debating the true abilities/powers and merits of the series themselves in at least a relatively constructive and intelligent manner.   

Or that's just me. =P


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 2, 2011)

This fark headline explains everything perfectly: "The My Little Pony new craze can be explained by the internet's pleasure for irony, it's fondness of pedophilia, or both".


----------



## Riddler (Jul 2, 2011)

This version of Aizen takes both scenarios:

awesome


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 2, 2011)

Riddler said:


> This version of Aizen takes both scenarios:
> 
> awesome



FUCKING KUBO


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 2, 2011)

Riddler said:


> This version of Aizen takes both scenarios:
> 
> awesome



I remember this.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 3, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Control over the sun and the moon? that's just not only mighty impressive, but quite amazing if you say so.



That's a very casual feat too. Effortless, even. She kept the Sun and Moon in continuous motion for a thousand years and still went about all her daily routines without a problem. There was zero strain or effort involved in moving the most massive object in the solar system, and the Nightmare Moon prophecy indicates that Luna needed power from multiple stars to break free of Celestia's imprisonment.

As hilarious as it is, Celestia is almost certainly more powerful than the entire DBZverse, let alone a single Bleach character. The only way she could possibly lose to Aizen is if she's one hell of a glass cannon and pretty slow on top of that.


----------



## FireEel (Jul 3, 2011)

Aizen is a bigger troll, but that's really due to Bleach having far more content than Friendship is Magic.

In an actual fight though, no contest, Celestia rapes HARD.

It's not just her feats of moving the sun and moon, if Twilight's words are to be believed, Princess Trollestia is far stronger in magic than her, and Twilight's no slouch in the magic department, able to transmute objects(etc turn a rock into a hat), teleport, general magic manipulation(create wings for Rarity, allow ponies to walk on clouds) and high telekinesis powers(levitating a T.rex size bear over hundreds of meters, while simultaneously manipulating the wind to play a lullaby tune).


----------



## Riddler (Jul 3, 2011)

FireEel said:


> Aizen is a bigger troll, but that's really due to *Bleach having far more content than Friendship is Magic*.





10char


----------



## Solrac (Jul 3, 2011)

Riddler said:


> 10char



I know I agree. xD xD xD 

Bleach having more content than My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic? What have you been smoking?


----------



## Glued (Jul 3, 2011)

Bleach is like months of cheetos and sprite, lots of empty calories.
My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic is like vegetables, meats and carbohydrates all loaded with necessary vitamins. Think Subway sandwiches.

Bleach has more volume, but less content.


----------



## Riddler (Jul 3, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic is like vegetables, meats and carbohydrates all loaded with necessary vitamins.



Let's not forget fruit shall we? 

​


----------



## Glued (Jul 3, 2011)

Who puts fruit on a subway sandwich?


----------



## Riddler (Jul 3, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Who puts fruit on a subway sandwich?



I meant MLP is also like fruit. Healthy fruit, like apples. All sorts of apples...

​


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 3, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Who puts fruit on a subway sandwich?



Weird people.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah fruits are awesome, man!

btw, i wonder what would happen if everyone from MLP:FiM fought the Veggie Tales cast?


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 3, 2011)

^ They'd eat the VT guys alive. I mean horses eat stuff like that anyway.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 3, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> ^ They'd eat the VT guys alive. I mean horses stuff like that anyway.



I can imagine Twilight Sparkle feasting her cute eyes on a certain tomato and a certain cucumber.


----------



## FireEel (Jul 4, 2011)

I didn't quite realise we had so many bronies here. This forum just got 20% cooler!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Who puts fruit on a subway sandwich?


Many people Heroic Tomatoes on a hero sandwich anyone??


----------



## Solrac (Jul 4, 2011)

FireEel said:


> I didn't quite realise we had so many bronies here. This forum just got 20% cooler!



You mean this forum just got 20% more awesome and brighter, right?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 4, 2011)

So Celestia can solo One Piece?


----------



## Riddler (Jul 4, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> So Celestia can solo One Piece?



By controlling the Sun and the Moon, she can solo the HST and proceed to rape DBverse (unless Cell solar-systembusts or Brolly galaxybusts  )

Celestia should be around Teletubbiesverse level, unless she's a glass cannon.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 4, 2011)

Can MLP take Yu Yu Hakusho and Power 6?


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 4, 2011)

Depends. What's Yu Yu Hakusho verse's best feat?

I never finished the series, so I don't know.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 4, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Depends. What's Yu Yu Hakusho verse's best feat?
> 
> I never finished the series, so I don't know.



Mountain-busting and possible life-wiping. By hyperbole, they're planet-busters and multi-dimension shakers lol.


----------

